# Cichlid babies.



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

My cichlid is carrying babies. Just wondering what the best way is to ensure their survival...... Right now I have her in a breeding box and I was planning on removing her after she spits out the babies.. Hopefully someone can help guid me in the right direction.


----------



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

*Cichlid babies*

My cichlid is carrying babies. I have her in a breeder box and was planning on removing her from there after she spits out the babies.... Just wondering if this is the best way to go about ensuring their survival. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## zimmy65 (Oct 7, 2011)

What type of cichlids?


----------



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yellow lab


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

You can strip the babies into the breeding box and set her free. 

Or if it her first time let her hold it until she releases them. 

There r tons on videos online on how to strip them. 

I have done both and both work. 

Just make sure the fry have no egg sacs on them because other fish will eat them through the breeder box. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

How are the fry?

Here is one of those example videos:


----------



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

I let the mom out of the breeder box because she just didn't seem happy in there... Since then she has released one baby which I found and put in the breeder box. However it didn't survive more than a day.... The mom is still carrying others in her mouth and I am keeping a close eye on her hoping to try and save more of the babies.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=egg+...O3m4PRAhUpxoMKHc52DZ8QsAQILQ&biw=1440&bih=754

you can buy an egg tumbler or make one yourself the youtube link is a DIY






Personally I think its a good idea to strip the mom of her eggs. Reason being because it is less stressful on the mom and that they don't eat while they are holding. Simply take the mom in one hand and with a paperclip or pin gently pry open her mouth and hold her on an angle to upside down so the eggs come out. Collect the eggs and put them in the tumbler and wait.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

jsic37 said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?q=egg+...O3m4PRAhUpxoMKHc52DZ8QsAQILQ&biw=1440&bih=754
> 
> you can buy an egg tumbler or make one yourself the youtube link is a DIY
> 
> ...


I personally use a q-tip less chance of injury to mom. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Let the mother hold untill the fry have absorbed the egg sack. Then gently net her and strip the babies 









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

